# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Chime Thai Cuisine

## s00nr1

Driving home from work today I noticed the space originally advertised as a vape shop on the NE corner of the new strip center at 4th and Eastern will now house Chime Thai Cuisine. While I'm not a fan of the rather ugly design of the strip center, I am looking forward to finally having a Thai restaurant in Moore, and an additional dining option away from 19th St.

----------


## Roger S

Awesome!!!  Will be nice having a Thai option closer than Panang.... Just hope it's as good as Panang.

----------


## s00nr1

Went to Chime last night with my wife which was its second day open for business. We both thoroughly enjoyed the experience and found the selection to be excellent, especially with specific recommendations from the staff. It will certainly be going into the rotation for us.

----------


## Roger S

Good to hear. I hope to get over there to try it soon.

What did you try?

----------


## s00nr1

We wanted to try a couple of different things since it was our first visit (and we both are avid Thai food eaters):

Entrees:
-- Spicy Basil w/chicken (came with a side of white rice but chose brown rice for $1.50 extra)
-- Massaman Curry w/chicken (came with a side of white rice)
-- Basil Fried Rice w/chicken (suggested by staff when we originally chose pineapple fried rice)

Sides:
-- Steamed vegetables

----------


## Roger S

I will have to give the Massaman Curry a try.... I'm going to assume being a Thai restaurant they have Tom Yum soup and Pad Kee Mao on the menu?

----------


## s00nr1

Yes indeed. Menu can be found here:

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/chim...-cuisine-moore

----------


## Roger S

Tried it Tuesday for lunch. Had the Massaman Curry lunch combo with Spicy Basil and thouroughly enjoyed it. Can't wait to get back over and try the dinner menu.

----------


## damonsmuz

Went to Chime last week. Really enjoyed the food. Thought it was great. 

1 thing I would like to see them improve: Get rid of the soda cans. No free refills. 99% of restaurants offer free refills. Tough going to a place where you have to buy each drink individually. I expect that with alcohol..not soft drinks  :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> Went to Chime last week. Really enjoyed the food. Thought it was great. 
> 
> 1 thing I would like to see them improve: Get rid of the soda cans. No free refills. 99% of restaurants offer free refills. Tough going to a place where you have to buy each drink individually. I expect that with alcohol..not soft drinks


Hopefully that's just a temporary thing with them being newly opened but I've been to a few smaller restaurants, like Chime, that serve sodas this way though.

----------


## Martin

about a couple months ago, a co-worker and i hit up just about every thai restaurant we could find along 23rd/classen and in the mid-del area to see if we could find a suitable replacement for a restaurant that served the _best_ pad kee mao...  i'll say that most of the restaurants we sampled served sodas from a can.

----------


## Roger S

My favorite pad kee mao is at Panang but the version served at Thai Garden isn't bad and they will add an egg to it.

----------


## Martin

panang's is really good and that's my go-to spot since it's fairly close to home... my favorite, though, was a place on classen that closed a couple years ago called 'pho saigon' (there's some irony there, i'm sure)... they'd get just the right amount of caramelization on the noodles and it was perfection.  the place is an 'italia express' now.

i've never been to thai garden and, in fact, didn't even realize that the place was still open.  seems like it's vacant whenever i happen to pass by.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> panang's is really good and that's my go-to spot since it's fairly close to home... my favorite, though, was a place on classen that closed a couple years ago called 'pho saigon' (there's some irony there, i'm sure)... they'd get just the right amount of caramelization on the noodles and it was perfection.  the place is an 'italia express' now.
> 
> i've never been to thai garden and, in fact, didn't even realize that the place was still open.  seems like it's vacant whenever i happen to pass by.


The irony would be that you'd expect from the name that they'd serve Vietnamese food.

----------


## Martin

> The irony would be that you'd expect from the name that they'd serve Vietnamese food.


exactly.

----------


## Roger S

> was a place on classen that closed a couple years ago called 'pho saigon' (there's some irony there, i'm sure)...


HAHA... Yeah! Pad Kee Mao from a Vietnamese restaurant... Don't know that I've ever seen it on a menu at the more popular pho places but then I've never looked for pad kee mao on a menu at a Vietnamese noodle house either.  :Wink: 




> i've never been to thai garden and, in fact, didn't even realize that the place was still open.  seems like it's vacant whenever i happen to pass by.


They do a pretty good lunch business and get a lot of traffic from hospital staff. Don't even know if they are open in the evening as I've only ever been there for lunch..... It's not as good as Panang but it's closer to my office so it's where I usually go for lunch.... Although I have been considering going and giving Bistro 38 a try.

Thai Garden has a fairly limited menu too. I don't remember that they even have any curry options. Mostly noodle and rice dishes..... Prices are really good too.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I stopped by a couple of days ago.  Service was really good, either it recently opened or the waiter knew it was my first time there.  Gave me a discount on the lunch.  They have a spicy level from 1-3, and it unofficially goes to 5.  I got the spicy basil (3 spicy) with beef and massaman curry with chicken (3 spicy).  I may try the unofficial 5 next time.  If I had to nitpick, I'd say the meat is of similar quality that you get at the chinese places around okc where the menu is oddly the same everywhere.  Not a bad option for the area though.

----------


## Roger S

> I stopped by a couple of days ago.  Service was really good, either it recently opened or the waiter knew it was my first time there.  Gave me a discount on the lunch.  They have a spicy level from 1-3, and it unofficially goes to 5.  I got the spicy basil (3 spicy) with beef and massaman curry with chicken (3 spicy).  I may try the unofficial 5 next time.  If I had to nitpick, I'd say the meat is of similar quality that you get at the chinese places around okc where the menu is oddly the same everywhere.  Not a bad option for the area though.


It just opened. I had the same special and my only complaint was the level 3 hardly registered on my heat scale and I told the woman that waited on us they couldn't make it to hot. 

Service was great and she made sure my mom, who doesn't do spicy at all, was well taken care of.

----------


## s00nr1

We've been several times now (averaging 1x/week) since it's just a few blocks from our house. I have to say each experience has been excellent, and my wife and I have tried to mix up our selections each time. I still have to list the basil fried rice as my favorite item, with the massaman curry a close second. The service has been top notch every visit.

----------


## u50254082

I stopped in this weekend to try it out and like it a lot. 

Very quaint dining room and very clean and new. The hostess was very professional and helpful. 

My favorite Thai dish is red curry so that is what I had. They are spot on flavor wise. I kind of wish they put about 25% more meat in it as it felt kind of light, but it was filling nonetheless. 

I really hope they do well and stick around. That area of Moore could really use a boost in retail and like someone else mentioned it is good to get away from the 19th St corridor. 

Has anyone tried the Mexican place that is on the opposite end of the building?

----------

